# UCLA/TFT - MFA Film Directing Program



## mykefilm (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey all, I am new to the forum.  A couple of weeks ago I turned in my application to the MFA program in Film Directing.  IS there anyone on here in the program, completed the program or just applied for the fall 2008 program?  

Nice to meet you all...

Cheers,
Myke


----------

